# How To Charge Your iPod with an Onion !!!



## rockthegod (Nov 18, 2007)

This weird video tutorial claims that you can charge an ipod using the default USB connector using an Onion soaked in electrolytic solution (energy drinks like Gatorade)..... I haven't tried it.... but found it really weird....!!! 

Need:
1) Large Onion. -- 1 pc
2) Screwdriver. -- 1 pc
3) Energy Drink (for e.g. Gatorade) -- 2 large cups
4) iPod and its USB connector.

Procedure:
1) Drill 2 holes on either side of the onion using the screwdriver.
2) Soak the onion with two drilled holes in gatorade for 30 min.
3) Wipe out excess fluid from the Onion.
4) Plug your USB connector (attached to iPod on the other end) into the onion.

FULL VIDEO PROCEDURE


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

ROFL... nice find


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 18, 2007)

kool


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 18, 2007)

WoW.What a guide!


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 18, 2007)

hmm.. i can probably try this out wid my old 2600.. !!.. but dunno wat to connect to the onion!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

Simply crazy


----------



## lywyre (Nov 18, 2007)

Does it work?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have heard also potatoes can be used.I doubt whether it works.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 18, 2007)

very nice find rockthegod

But am not gonna try this one on

For I want my ipod to keep me happy by playing superb songs & Not *Crying*


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2007)

That's an interesting find!


----------



## azzu (Nov 18, 2007)

super FUNNY ;D


----------



## Ihatemyself (Nov 18, 2007)

Goddamn...onions r expensive..electricity is cheaper..LMAO


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 18, 2007)

so true a KG around 15-20 INRs


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

can we use such methods to charge the mobile???
i even saw in news that ppl were usin --- peepal's leaf to charge the battery of their mobile.


----------



## hullap (Nov 27, 2007)

old


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 28, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> can we use such methods to charge the mobile???
> i even saw in news that ppl were usin --- peepal's leaf to charge the battery of their mobile.



lol why not to buy a "AA to ANY MOBILE CHARGER" availabe only for Rs. 150"
keep a stock in your pocket !!

i already took one
very useful when battery low..make it full again 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 28, 2007)

Talk about GREEN energy


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2007)

Old news, only an idiot would try this, if you don't care for your money spent on the damn thing, by all means try.


----------



## iamtheone (Nov 30, 2007)

kool man.....how about dipping the goddamn charger directly into the bottle?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone tried this one?

This can be used when yöü dont have anyother choice..nice one.
Weird thoug


----------



## bharat_r (Dec 7, 2007)

heh heh...check this out: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zdCjrL_Joo


----------

